# Problem beim Anzeigen von Variablen auf dem TP177b



## ghostface (11 Mai 2007)

Hallo erstmal kurz zur info:

Hab ein TP177b über Profibus mit einer CPU 315 2DP verbunden soweit ich das beurteilen kann funktioniert diese verbindung auch.

Das WINCC- programm wurde in ein bestehendes S7 Programm integriert, auch das hat funktioniert konnte alle variablen des Programms in WINCC finden und verwenden. Mein Problem ist es nun das ich bei WINCC ein kleines Programm geschrieben hab mithilfe ich auf dem TP177b eine Kreis mit Hilfe der animation grün aufleuchten lasssen will sobald eine bestimmte Variable kommt. Wenn ich dieses Programm im WINCC Runtime teste und die Variablen mit der Variablentabelle aufrufe funktioniert dieses auch einwandfrei. Jedoch sobald ich dieses übertrage und auf dem TP177b versuche leuchtet leider nichts mehr. Ich schätze das ich ein Problem mit der Kommunikation zwischen der CPU und dem TP177b habe. ICh bin noch in der Ausbildung und haben deshalb noch nicht so viel Ahnung ich hoffe auf Verständniss wenn ich nicht gleich alles verstehe oder der Fehler einfacher Natur ist.

Danke schon mal im vorraus für euer Bemühen 
Gruß Daniel


----------



## AndreK (11 Mai 2007)

*Mal ein paar Fragen/Möglichkeiten in Kurzform...*

1. Hast du das WinCC Project in S7 integriert ?
2. Geht das TP auch Online ? Kontrolle der Verbindungsart und Adressen
3. Überprüfe in der Variablenenliste von WinCC ob dort schon der Name der CPU aus deinem S7 Projekt steht.
4. Beziehe die Variabelen direkt aus dem S7 Projekt

Ich mache das auch nur unregelmäßig, aber dort würde ich ansetzen...


----------



## plc_tippser (11 Mai 2007)

Geh mal auf "Alles neu übersetzen/compilieren" und übertrag es dann noch einmal.

pt


----------



## ghostface (11 Mai 2007)

Das hab ich alles schon überprüft. 
Hab WINCC in S7 integriert, die verbindung besteht auch. Kann alles normal auf das TP177b übertragen nur wenn dann die variable die an der CPU anliegt auf das TP177b ebenfalls angezeigt werden soll, kann ich leider nichts sehen. Ich weiß nur leider net wie die Kommunikation zwischen dem TP177b und der CPU funktioniert, Stichwort Bereichszeiger oder so.... 
Das die Verbindung an sich funktioniert ist soweit in ordung ich übertragen mein WINCC- Programm auch über den Profibus und auch das funktioniert somit ist die verbindung ja ok... 

Danke für die schnellen antworten n1

Gruß

edit: Hat leider nichts geändert plc_tippser


----------



## AndreK (11 Mai 2007)

*Mal ne andere Frage...*

Kannst du denn in einem Textfeld auf dem TP was Anzeigen?

Nicht das die Verbindung das Problem ist, sonder deine Einstellung für deinen Kreis!


----------



## ghostface (11 Mai 2007)

Es gibt eine Funktion die sich Animation nennt. Damit kann ich über eine bestimmte Variable sagen, das dieser gezeichnete Kreis nur angezeigt werden soll, wenn diese Variable den Zustand wechselt. Dort habe ich die eine Variable vom S7- Programm eingefügt. In der WINCC Runtime funktioniert das auch alles. Nur eben nach der übertragung nicht mehr


----------



## AndreK (11 Mai 2007)

*Deswegen...*

wollte ich auch wissen ob du in einem Textfeld einen z.b. Integerwert aus einem MW anzeigen kannst. Dann können wir Kontaktprobleme zur CPU ausschliessen. Nur das du vom PC was zum TP schicken kannst heißt es ja noch nicht das CPU und TP sich auch schon gefunden haben.

Das war mein Ansatz... immer schön Schritt für Schritt...


----------



## ghostface (11 Mai 2007)

ah sorry ich hatte dich falsch verstanden ich werds gleich ma versuchen meld mich dann gleich!! thx

Edit: Am ist mir zwar jetzt peinlich aber wie soll ich das denn machen, also ich kann im WINCC etwas beliebiges aus dem Programm auswählen, soll ich einfach ein MW im Simatic S7 mit einem integer wert programmieren und diesen dann anzeigen lassen ?


----------



## AndreK (11 Mai 2007)

*Ganz simpel....*

Du kannst doch in der Handwarekonfig der CPU die Taktmerker festlegen (Blinker). Wenn diese im MB0 (Merker 0.0 bis M0.7) liegen, lasse dir doch im TP das MB0 in einem Textfeld anzeigen.


----------



## ghostface (11 Mai 2007)

ok hab versucht es anzeigen zu lassen funktioniert aber leider auch nicht. Worauf muss ich den achten um die Kommunikation der beiden (CPU und TP) bereitzustellen?


----------



## AndreK (11 Mai 2007)

*So, jetzt wissen wir schon mal mehr...*

du hast allso keine Verbindung vom TP zur CPU ! Und kein Problem mit deiner Parametrierung.

Wie ist das TP an die CPU angeschlossen? Profibus oder MPI ?


----------



## ghostface (14 Mai 2007)

Das TP ist via Profibus mit der CPU verbunden. Aber diese Verbindung muss physikalisch funktionieren da ich mit dem MPI-Kabel mit der ich vom Programmiergerät mit der CPU verbunden bin auch die Konfigration des TP`s Laden bzw. übertragen kann. Was bedeutet das ich meine Daten fürs TP vom Programmiergerät (laptop) mit WINCC über die CPU und profibus auf das TP übertragen kann.


----------



## AndreK (14 Mai 2007)

*Hast du denn auch...*

in der Konfiguration vom TP eingestellt das dieses über Profibus mit der CPU kommunizieren soll? Dazu hast du ja sicherlich auch in der HW der CPU den DP Master aktiviert und das TP darangehängt.

Wenn jetzt alle Adressen stimmen klappt das auch...


----------



## ghostface (14 Mai 2007)

Ja daran hab ich Gedacht und auch alles richtig konfigurier. Kannst du mir denn vielleicht mal erklären wie genau der Datenaustausch zwischen den beiden funktioniert muss ich irgendwelche bereiche dafür vorsehen? DB oder so...

An der Stelle muss ich echt ma sagen danke für deine Hilfe ist echt super deine schnellen antworten
Gruß


----------



## AndreK (14 Mai 2007)

*Tja,*

ist schon was her das ich ein TP/Op über DP an einen DP Master gepappt habe.

Aber: Hast du den DP Master in der HW Konfig parametriert ?
Also in der HW Konfig unter der CPu den DP Master doppelklicken und dann vernetzen! Dann auf diesem Netz das OP/TP installieren.


----------



## ghostface (14 Mai 2007)

Hab ich gemacht, Leider


----------



## AndreK (14 Mai 2007)

*Leider reicht mein theoretisches Wissen*

da nicht mehr weiter..., mir fehlt auch die Zeit mich da jetzt einzuarbeiten...

Warum machst du das ganze nicht erst einmal über MPI ?

Hat das TP denn auch eine DP Anschaltung!?!Nicht das es nur MPI kann!!!


----------



## ghostface (14 Mai 2007)

Ja hat es ^^. Ok tortzdem danke werd dann wohl mal abwarten müssen ob meine ausbilder irgendwann mal dahinter kommt naja THX an dich tolle unterstützung


----------



## AndreK (14 Mai 2007)

*Aha...*

bei euch also auch 

Wir hatten das damals im Kurs auch mal das eine TP/OP->CPU Verbindung zum verrecken nicht wollte.
Erst als wir das Projekt nochmal neu aufgesetzt haben klappte es...


----------



## ghostface (14 Mai 2007)

Das haben ich und mein kollege uns auch schon überlegt jedoch wären dann 3 Wochen rest arbeit futsch das wollen wir nach möglichkeit unterbinden aber wenns net anderst geht muss das wohl der letzte schritt sein


----------



## AndreK (14 Mai 2007)

*Ich würde erstmal ...*

zusehen das ich eine X-beliebige Kommunikation hinbekomme!

Wenn die klappt kannst du immer noch deine Bausteine aus dem anderen Projekt kopieren und das TP-Projekt übertragen.

Das sollte kein Problem sein! Und bringt auch nicht viel arbeit mit sich...


----------

